# Amp



## ESA1178

I just finished installing an antenna on a 30 foot mast.
I have a Vanco 24dB Signal Amplifier w/ Return Path.
The amp doesn't seem to be helping.
Admittingly the amp is next to my TV. I cannot place it at the top of the mast with the antenna, but I can certainly place it at the base. Would that help?

Or perhaps someone can recommend a more powerful amp?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## veryoldschool

That wouldn't have been my first choice.

Not that this one would be either but is closer:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...HF/UHF-Pre-Amplifier-(AP-8275)&sku=1579810016

What you have is a distribution amp for CATV.

What you want is a low noise preamp.
They work best by having little to no loss between the antenna and the amp.


----------



## kenglish

If you are close to the stations, the amp is often unnecessary. 
If you are close to FM stations, the amp may overload, and you'll get nothing.


----------



## Jim5506

The amp has a noise ratio of 5.4, pretty high, so it will not work well on weak signals.

Other than that we can give you no more cogent advice without knowing approximately where you live.

Please go to www.TVFool.com and complete the report and copy the URL here so we can see the estimated signal strengths in your area.


----------



## bigglebowski

How long is the cable from the antenna to the TV? An amp is usually needed when the cable pull is very long or you plan on splitting the signal many times to compensate for all the signal loss the splitters cause.

But yes having the amp right at the TV is a problem as either the signal has already too low going into the amp not to mention that the signal coming out of an amp is probably too strong for the TV. Too much signal of analog or digital is most of the time worse than weak signal on TVs.

Mast amps for antennas is the way to go but if your cable pull is not that long or there will be no splitting of the signal an amp may not be needed. 

Technically the amp you have will will work fine but the placement is certainly not ideal. Notice how the amp in the link VOS posted recommends a variable attenuator to eat up all of that gain that it creates.


----------



## ESA1178

Thanks guys.

I now have the Winegard AP8275. But the mast is already up and at 20' I cannot place the amp at the top by the antenna. How about mid mast? Or at the bottom? Other than aesthetics, is there any signal difference 'tween twist on coaxial connectors and crimp?

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## veryoldschool

ESA1178 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I now have the Winegard AP8275. But the mast is already up and at 20' I cannot place the amp at the top by the antenna. How about mid mast? Or at the bottom? Other than aesthetics, is there any signal difference 'tween twist on coaxial connectors and crimp?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Mark


A preamp should be mounted at the antenna, because the cable loss between it and the antenna increases the noise of the system [thus reducing the SNR].
"Twist on" might as well be called "fall off" and not be used.


----------



## ESA1178

I will be mounting to the antenna, but at the base. I have to go with a twist on connector. Cannot justify buying the crimping tool for one job.
If I use a splitter 3 TV's in all. will that degrade the signal?
Are all splitters the same?


Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Scott in FL

Mark,
As VOS said, you should not use twist-on connectors, especially outside on the input side of the amplifier. You want the highest quality connection possible, and you will use a crimp tool again. I've had mine for years. I think you can buy the tool and connectors at Home Depot and Lowes these days. Waterproof the connection.

I've never found much difference in splitters. Others may disagree. A 3-way splitter will degrade your signal by about 5 dB. Add that 5 dB to the cable loss after the amplifier, and this is the amount of loss that the amplifier's gain must "make up." In other words, if the amplifier's gain is more than or equal to the cable and splitter losses _after_ the amplifier, then you will not have any degradation (assuming a low noise amplifier). For the cable loss calculation, use the length (loss) of the one, longest cable run to the tv.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I recommend compression fittings, not screw on or crimp on. You can get a compression fitting kit at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## ESA1178

Thanks guys. I installed the amp on the mast directly. But there is no difference in the amounts of channels I receive.


Mark


----------

